

A simple (but highly controversial) solution to eliminating terrorism on planes. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/TgPjwEJCJup/A-simple-solution-to-eliminating-terrorism-on

======
russell
So stupid it hardly warrants comment. So if there is no one famous on your
flight, it doesnt fly? OTOH if your first passenger is a world famous
terrorist, the problem solves itself. You have a plane full of terrorists;
just shoot it down. (Crikey, I feel like I am on /.)

------
mseebach
1: There's no way it'd work.

2: It'd be bigotry-o-rama.

3: Even simpler, and in the same practical category: End commercial air
traffic. No more terrorism on planes.

~~~
amichail
Doesn't Silicon Valley operate in a similar way via social networking?

~~~
mseebach
I don't know the internals of Sillicon Valley, but I guess, yeah it does. And
I also guess that the ratio of people you shouldn't have employed/co-founded
with/funded there is significantly higher than the ratio of terrorists on
planes.

------
shalmanese
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

